
Student files lawsuit after coach distributed private Facebook content - peter123
http://www.splc.org/newsflash.asp?id=1938
======
makecheck
I'm pretty amazed that demands for logins and passwords are ever honored. It's
one thing to confiscate notes passed in class, but this is the technological
equivalent of letting a teacher open the locked doors of your house, listen to
your phone calls and crash all your friends' parties.

~~~
ErrantX
indeed. Clearly the teacher deserves everything coming to him in the suit.

But hopefully the student has learnt an important lesson about privacy too!

